# 1 yr grad film school...anyone?



## Ebbysparks (Mar 17, 2005)

Does anyone know Film grad schools that are for a year? I have heard about Syracuse and it's the only one I have heard of but it seems like it is focused on the business aspect of film/tv production...


----------



## Ryan Gomez (Mar 17, 2005)

Business side of things is probably one of the most valuable. The technical stuff you can either read in a book or learn from doing (AKA internship). The creative aspect is about finding a voice, which no one can teach you directly.


----------



## Ebbysparks (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for replying Ryan,

 I appreciate learning the business aspect but I think I am first and foremost a filmmaker, cos that is what I love(even though I have little or no experience),and next an entrepreneur(cos I will surely open my own production firm).

 So Syracuse has the business stuff, but how about the "main" stuff, the filmmaking aspect?.....


----------



## M. Night Fan (Mar 17, 2005)

Full Sail offers a 1 year program


----------



## Ebbysparks (Mar 17, 2005)

Is it a graduate program?...


----------



## Ryan Gomez (Mar 17, 2005)

> Originally posted by Ebbysparks:
> Thanks for replying Ryan,
> 
> I appreciate learning the business aspect but I think I am first and foremost a filmmaker, cos that is what I love(even though I have little or no experience),and next an entrepreneur(cos I will surely open my own production firm).
> ...



The best filmmakers know the business. If you dont mind me asking, why do you want to go to graduate school? It sounds like you are only going because thats "The next step"


----------



## Ebbysparks (Mar 17, 2005)

> Originally posted by Ryan Gomez:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Ebbysparks:
> Thanks for replying Ryan,
> 
> ...



The best filmmakers know the business. If you dont mind me asking, why do you want to go to graduate school? It sounds like you are only going because thats "The next step" </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

 Thanks for your response...
Yes, the best filmmakers know the business...I agree. But I also want to be able to write, produce and direct my own stuff too. That is also important to me.
  About grad school, for me I see it as a necessity. I am currently studying Electronic Media[radio/tv] and theatre production at Bradley university in Peoria, Il. I also have a minor in Creative Writing and Management. I don't think my curriculum at Bradley is enough for being a filmmaker[as you can see film is not included] and so I have to hone my skills at grad school. Plus, I am from Nigeria and there is a burgeoning and very young film industry there but mediocrity is what rules there.
  And so, I want to return home with the prestige of not just being a classic filmmaker but also an authority in that right...and so again, grad school comes in again.

So there u have your answer. And oh, thanks for asking.


----------



## Ryan Gomez (Mar 17, 2005)

> But I also want to be able to write, produce and direct my own stuff too. That is also important to me.



Grad school cannot and will not teach you those things.


----------



## Ebbysparks (Mar 17, 2005)

> Originally posted by Ryan Gomez:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">But I also want to be able to write, produce and direct my own stuff too. That is also important to me.



Grad school cannot and will not teach you those things. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hey, but I have done a lot of research on schools like Florida State, UCLA, Temple, Boston,etc and those seem to be their main focus...not the business stuff.


----------



## Ryan Gomez (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm just saying that a school can only do so much for you. You need to find your creative voice. Maybe grad school will help, maybe it won't. I'm just saying you dont need to go to grad school if you want to make a movie. Just go for it.


----------



## Ebbysparks (Mar 17, 2005)

> Originally posted by Ryan Gomez:
> I'm just saying that a school can only do so much for you. You need to find your creative voice. Maybe grad school will help, maybe it won't. I'm just saying you dont need to go to grad school if you want to make a movie. Just go for it.



Thanks.."You need to find your creative voice." I won't forget that. 
The thing is I have always wanted to be a filmmaker but only decided to go for it very recently...in fact this year, so I am pretty clueless about it and so need to learn. That's what I am hoping to do. Thanks a bunch anyway.


----------



## Matt B. (Mar 18, 2005)

i dont know about grad school or about how much you are willing to spend but ive done a lot of research into the Los Angeles Film school in hollywood and they seem to be the best bet. they have classes in the technical side and the business side, but its kind of expensive and there is no on site housing (and we all know how expensive it is to live in LA).


----------



## Ebbysparks (Mar 18, 2005)

> Originally posted by Matt B.:
> i dont know about grad school or about how much you are willing to spend but ive done a lot of research into the Los Angeles Film school in hollywood and they seem to be the best bet. they have classes in the technical side and the business side, but its kind of expensive and there is no on site housing (and we all know how expensive it is to live in LA).



 Thanks for useful points Matt


----------

